# Need advice on improving on a drawing!



## Mad21Skilz (Sep 6, 2016)

I recently had a friend ask me to draw a skull with a cross in it and a ribbon on top to put a name. They would like to use my drawing for a tattoo. I have drawn what I believe works. I need advice on anything you see that needs critiques. I am basically new to the drawing thing. I only have about 20 pages in my sketchbook. I will take any advice


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

There's no depth to the picture. It looks 2D. Practice drawing spheres with shading and highlights. Once you have achieved 3D appearence, then transfer the skill to your drawings of skulls, faces and everything else.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Double posted


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

wise is just, if tattoo he was....


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hey man you need to build up forms and not draw with contur lines only. i did a really quick sketch - its not accurate but i think you will understand the process behind it.
basically i started with a circle and build my way through the major landmarks of the skull from there.

this is a link to giphy ( it turns the 3 images into a slideshow gif on top of each other ) http://gph.is/2cjdeWO

your line work is not bad just needs more knowledge about how to process complex forms. hope it helps. please dont rush stuff.. its meant to last forever no? o0


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

And then suddenly, before you know it, you're 45 and think, why didn't I just have a bluebird....:wink:


----------



## Mad21Skilz (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks For the reply's guys! I realized I needed to add shading. So my goal today is to draw the same drawing a few times more using different skulls and crosses then picking the best. I did use guide/construction lines when I made the original drawing by the way. I am a novice but I do believe I understand those pretty well. My biggest weakness is probably shading. No matter how many videos I watch and no matter how much practice I try I never am able to see to get it right. I know about cross-hatching and techniques like that but I just do not know how to use them effectively and the internet is not really helping me. I am practicing everyday and hope to show some improvement. Also, I know the tattoo idea is a bit weird and out there and most people would not want that on their body's forever, but I was asked to draw it. I will post my new attempts when I finish them  Thanks for replying!!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

shading becomes very clear once you have set a good contruction. it will help you to create the planes if you use basic geometric forms as base construction. on www.drawabox.com the second lesson will help you improve alot on that matter. looking forward to seeing your improvements on that skull


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Try this link for ideas.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sit...0.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.19.672.2tyOD_bsI7w


----------



## galleryespace51 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Its my first forum. *Manjit Bawa* . how to more attractive it.


----------

